# Building a 2.5 gal fiberglass fuel tank



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

For gasoline, none anymore. Fiberglass is only acceptable for diesel tanks per USCG and ABYC standards. You should look towards aluminum. Or it might be easy to modify where you want it. Post up a pic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

PM @Chris Morejohn, he knows all about this and might help you out. My only suggestion would be to use epoxy and make sure it is rated for gas.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Fiberglass tanks were acceptable - until fuel with alcohol came out and pretty much ruined every fiberglass tank (even ones in big Bertrams...), if I remember correctly...

I'd be interested to hear if there's any composite glass layups that are alcohol proof... These days you don't want anything that holds fuel that isn't alcohol resistant (particularly any fuel lines...).

Since there are lots of gas tank fabricators that will pretty much make you whatever you want out of aluminum... you might want to go back to the drawing board and look around for the right outfit to build what you need...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Fiberglass is questionable even if you can find a workable composition. Way too many problems with ethanol fuel and risk of mixing/mis-labeled at pumps even if you buy non-ethanol.

Have you considered a permanent poly tank? Moeller is a good source and I believe they can even do custom work, at a price, of course.

http://www.moellermarine.com/product-category/fuel-containment/permanent-fuel-tanks/


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Fiberglass tanks were acceptable - until fuel with alcohol came out and pretty much ruined every fiberglass tank (even ones in big Bertrams...), if I remember correctly...
> 
> I'd be interested to hear if there's any composite glass layups that are alcohol proof... These days you don't want anything that holds fuel that isn't alcohol resistant (particularly any fuel lines...).
> 
> Since there are lots of gas tank fabricators that will pretty much make you whatever you want out of aluminum... you might want to go back to the drawing board and look around for the right outfit to build what you need...



There are resins specifically for alcohol fuels. Certain epoxy resins are up to the task but the ratios are very, very precise for it to last long term. Brominated-vinylesters are often used for underground tanks for these purposes. For a small tank, aluminum would be lighter and cheaper.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

For the record, this is a $200 boat to most folks. Not pretty and well used for the last 30 years. ( I rescued it from a Marina where it served as a work skiff some 8-9 years ago.) I love it for what it is and use it regularly for Small mouth bass fishing on the rocky pond where I keep it beached and ready . Just looking to get the tank forward to help her trim and keep the tank from grabbing my fly line. I'm pretty handy but am starting to think this is unfeasable. Maybe I just bungee a 3 gal poly OB tank into the bow.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Post some pics, we might have an idea you missed.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd need to go get some shots from the floor view looking forward to show the available space under the front seat but this gives you an idea of what I have for the front seat. I have a 1/2 size golf cart battery in the bow in front of it and a solar pannel built into the deck I built to keep the battery out of the weather.
There is very little spece left under the deck. There is some room forward of the pannel and above the deck if I wanted to bungee in a modified 1 1/2gal poly gas can (with fuel fitting tapped in). . It's only got to feed a 6hp so I don't need much capacity. ( I have at least 12Wx11Lx11 Deep there.) 

BTW: THe solar charging system works great! It completely reccharges my battery in just a day or two.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you trying to put it under the seat? Or in the forward compartment where the battery is? Cause that would be a no go.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

I was shooting for under the seat. That space is about 7" high in the center and tapers to 6" or so about 8" to each side of center. The seat is 10.5" deep. Hence my origonal dimentions stated above. That said, if I can't build one under the seat, I need a plan B.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Use an old jet ski oil tank.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

Now that might have some potential. There is a boat/bike junkyard up the road that might be able to meet that need too.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep, the shape you have there is very close to some of those tanks out of the early to mid-nineties skis.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just another idea, what about a small aluminum buggy tank?

https://www.amazon.com/6x20-Center-...=gateway&sprefix=aluminum+fuel+tank+2&sr=8-13


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

You can use epoxy from bateau. Their marinepoxy is compatible. You want to use 4 layers of CSM. Then use brass fittings for the PU etc.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Travis Smith said:


> You can use epoxy from bateau. Their marinepoxy is compatible. You want to use 4 layers of CSM. Then use brass fittings for the PU etc.


Travis, not to doubt you, but I think more research is needed on that. I have gallons of ME and stopped using it because of issues with chemical reactions. It's pretty mid quality imho, and believe it's repackaged Raka. I highly doubt it will hold up to ethanol.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> You can use epoxy from bateau. Their marinepoxy is compatible. You want to use 4 layers of CSM. Then use brass fittings for the PU etc.


Partial negative on that. You must adjust the mix ratio slightly. It must be very precise or you get continual leaching and eventual breakdown of the catalyzed resin. Specifically, with amine/bisphenol A resins (which MarinEpoxy is) you run into major issues if it is over-catalyzed. Consumer resins (again, this one) are actually mixed at a 3-5% over-catalyzation ratio so that they are guaranteed to cure during standard lamination processes. Also, CSM must not contain a starch binder to be successfully used with epoxy resins in fuel tank applications. That makes sourcing of material a bit more difficult.

Novalac epoxies can work. Derakane 470 would be better.

https://www.ashland.com/file_source/Ashland/Industries/Corrosion Resistant/Related Links/Chemical Resistance Guide.pdf


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

This thread seems to have gotten way too complicated based on the OP's additional information. 

The salvaged jet ski tank sounds like the perfect and economical solution. Poetic justice, too.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

This is the issue with this forum. 

Marinepoxy has been contacted and their techs even say it’s fine with it. WS even has a tutorial stating how to build a tank. CM has built tons of tanks. Less failures with fiberglass than aluminum.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> This is the issue with this forum.
> 
> Marinepoxy has been contacted and their techs even say it’s fine with it. WS even has a tutorial stating how to build a tank. CM has built tons of tanks. Less failures with fiberglass than aluminum.


Totally agree with forum issues. Full disclosure about me, I own a marine shop, and work full time in materials research and development. I specialize in marine and atmospheric corrosion of mixed metals and metal coating systems. Those systems include epoxy resins. MarinEpoxy is a fantastic resin. I wouldn't hesitate to use it on diesel or non-ethanol tanks. It is still a BPA and amine resin. It is not specifically formulated for consumer use as a fuel tank resin. Now, if the tech can provide documentation, say a 100-hour immersion test with ethanol, I'd like to see it with the resin ratio. I would bet my left testicle it's an altered ratio to meet chemical resistance against the ethanol. 

I also was very precise about my comments about CSM. It cannot have a starch binder. Yes, CSM will be required like any other laminate schedule for adhesion and full strand coverage, but not with starch.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

Yea guys, I think I'm good (or on the right track to being good. ) After expanding my search for premade tanks to include gocarts, jetskis, buggies etc, I've found an abundance of 1-3 gal fuel tanks that could be addapted to fit. Some are a little pricy but then again, so isn't epoxy and other materials. I just don't see the need to build one now.
I'll check witht eh salvage yard up the street but am confident that I now have several "plug in" options.
Thanks much for all your thoughts on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

WeeHooker said:


> Yea guys, I think I'm good (or on the right track to being good. ) After expanding my search for premade tanks to include gocarts, jetskis, buggies etc, I've found an abundance of 1-3 gal fuel tanks that could be addapted to fit. Some are a little pricy but then again, so isn't epoxy and other materials. I just don't see the need to build one now.
> I'll check witht eh salvage yard up the street but am confident that I now have several "plug in" options.
> Thanks much for all your thoughts on this.


Sure, get everyone goin and leave!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Travis Smith said:


> This is the issue with this forum.
> 
> Marinepoxy has been contacted and their techs even say it’s fine with it. WS even has a tutorial stating how to build a tank. CM has built tons of tanks. Less failures with fiberglass than aluminum.


I'd like to see the data from Marine Epoxy if you have it? 
I have seen a West Systems article on building diesel tanks recently, but never seen a gas one. Do you have a link?
I know Chris has talked about building tanks, or how they used to, but he was always very specific about using the correct type of resin for it.

I'm not trying to call you out, I'd actually be interested in the information as building my own tank would have saved me some hassle on my last build.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh, I'm not leaving.My problem may be solved but the discussion is interesting to this old (retired DOD) engineer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Sure, get everyone goin and leave!


Just like the chicks at the strip joint


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Two years ago, I made a nice 100 gal plus, fuel tank out of stainless steel. I bought 1/8" stainless, cut it into pieces with a wiz wheel on a small grinder. I folded a couple of long corners to save welding. welded in some baffles, Bought and welded on SS fittings for fuel in, fuel out, and vent. When completed, I pressure tested it at about 5-6 psi, sprayed with Dawn and water, looked for bubbles. Ground and patched leaks. I used a mig welder, but would suggest a tig welder in the future. We considered aluminum, but the price for SS was comparable at the time, and as the DeBeers people say, Stainless is forever or something like that.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I'd like to see the data from Marine Epoxy if you have it?
> I have seen a West Systems article on building diesel tanks recently, but never seen a gas one. Do you have a link?
> I know Chris has talked about building tanks, or how they used to, but he was always very specific about using the correct type of resin for it.
> 
> I'm not trying to call you out, I'd actually be interested in the information as building my own tank would have saved me some hassle on my last build.


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.51470/page-12

Post 228


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> I'd like to see the data from Marine Epoxy if you have it?
> I have seen a West Systems article on building diesel tanks recently, but never seen a gas one. Do you have a link?
> I know Chris has talked about building tanks, or how they used to, but he was always very specific about using the correct type of resin for it.
> 
> I'm not trying to call you out, I'd actually be interested in the information as building my own tank would have saved me some hassle on my last build.



A company in my area, used to sell a fire retardant that you mixed in with the resin before curing. Supposedly, it kept the resin from burning. It was especially made for use in constructing fuel tanks. I would suggest asking about it, where ever you buy your materials.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Just wanted to post this link which you may or may not find helpful:

https://www.epoxyworks.com/index.php/epoxy-composite-tank-guidelines/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

yobata said:


> Just wanted to post this link which you may or may not find helpful:
> 
> https://www.epoxyworks.com/index.php/epoxy-composite-tank-guidelines/


Notice it does not say used for gas.... "Epoxy composite tank s have been built for water, sewage, gray water, ballast, and diesel fuel since the early 1970’s."

And this is way more interesting, so if you build in a glass tank, according to this you can't legally sell the boat these days?......"While professional builders are bound by tough USCG regulations and ABYC standards regarding tanks, backyard boat builders have the option to follow or disregard them. However, if the builder decides to sell the boat, the federal regulations become applicable because he/she has built the boat for the purposes of sale. "


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Just wanted to post this link which you may or may not find helpful:
> 
> https://www.epoxyworks.com/index.php/epoxy-composite-tank-guidelines/


Great link. There's an excellent description of modified resin ratios to reduce amine migration in there.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finsleft258 said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.51470/page-12
> 
> Post 228


I've read through that before, but note CM states this is to be used for Non-ethanol fuel only. Since there is no way to guarentee what you get out of the pumps these days I still find this a bit of a risk over aluminum.

Also I'm not going to comment much on the tech advise from Bateau.com. I like those guys and all, but I have learned to take everytevery with a grain of salt. I have been on the phone with MarineEpoxies tech support at length after all the issues I had. My resolution was to go buy 7.5 gallons of FGCI's resin instead if that says anything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

FC, what issues did you have with the BBC epoxy? I have used quite a bit of it with good results and will use again.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I've read through that before, but note CM states this is to be used for Non-ethanol fuel only. Since there is no way to guarentee what you get out of the pumps these days I still find this a bit of a risk over aluminum.
> 
> Also I'm not going to comment much on the tech advise from Bateau.com. I like those guys and all, but I have learned to take everytevery with a grain of salt. I have been on the phone with MarineEpoxies tech support at length after all the issues I had. My resolution was to go buy 7.5 gallons of FGCI's resin instead if that says anything.


I agree. That's why I posted it. It mirrors exactly everything mentioned about epoxy resins so far. Both manufacturers also said no go for ethanol.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A lot of it was documented in my build thread, and a lot got deleted off my build thread on bateau.
The 2 major issues I had were bubbling during the cure, and gel times. I also had a lot of blush issues, and when cleaned with alcohol the surface would sometimes become tachy. This was from 2 seperate batch numbers of both the resin and hardener.
I've never had issues like this with most other resins I've tried. I've done WS, Silvertip, Raka(very similar gel and cure times), FCGI and one other I can't remember. I keep going back to FGCI as it's the best I've used.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finsleft258 said:


> I agree. That's why I posted it. It mirrors exactly everything mentioned about epoxy resins so far. Both manufacturers also said no go for ethanol.


Do you have a link or suggestion on where one could buy the Derakane 470 or similar resin? All I see is 411 for sale when I search.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> Do you have a link or suggestion on where one could buy the Derakane 470 or similar resin? All I see is 411 for sale when I search.


Where are you located?


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Nevermind. Clicked on your screen name. Composites One is an Ashland supplier.

*Lakeland, Florida*
Composites One LLC
4775 Gateland Dr
Lakeland, FL
33811-2805
US
Phone: (863) 686-1153.

I doubt they will have it in stock but they can order it for you, you just might have to press them on it. 

I would also look into Reichhold Dion 490. That is a modified vinylester for chemical storage including gasoline, gasohol, ethanol and MTBE enriched fuels.

Reichhold has a production facility in Jacksonville. They may let you direct purchase, but I'm not sure.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a question. I have a 2008 Maverick HPX that has a fiberglass tank. We have owned this boat since 2015 and have used regular gasoline with ethanol that entire time. I would assume that the previous owner did the same, given the difficulty in finding ethanol-free fuel on a regular basis in my part of the world.

Taking all of that into consideration, at what point should I start to experience problems? Because so far, I haven't.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

trucha del mar said:


> I have a question. I have a 2008 Maverick HPX that has a fiberglass tank. We have owned this boat since 2015 and have used regular gasoline with ethanol that entire time. I would assume that the previous owner did the same, given the difficulty in finding ethanol-free fuel on a regular basis in my part of the world.
> 
> Taking all of that into consideration, at what point should I start to experience problems? Because so far, I haven't.


Find out the resin system used.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

trucha del mar said:


> I have a question. I have a 2008 Maverick HPX that has a fiberglass tank. We have owned this boat since 2015 and have used regular gasoline with ethanol that entire time. I would assume that the previous owner did the same, given the difficulty in finding ethanol-free fuel on a regular basis in my part of the world.
> 
> Taking all of that into consideration, at what point should I start to experience problems? Because so far, I haven't.


You're screwed!  sell the boat to me well under market value


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> Notice it does not say used for gas.... "Epoxy composite tank s have been built for water, sewage, gray water, ballast, and diesel fuel since the early 1970’s."
> 
> And this is way more interesting, so if you build in a glass tank, according to this you can't legally sell the boat these days?......"While professional builders are bound by tough USCG regulations and ABYC standards regarding tanks, backyard boat builders have the option to follow or disregard them. However, if the builder decides to sell the boat, the federal regulations become applicable because he/she has built the boat for the purposes of sale. "


Read to the end and you find the references to gas you are looking for.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Read to the end and you find the references to gas you are looking for.


Are you referring to this quote?....."Regarding gasoline specifically, some epoxy combinations are more resistant than others. With the increasing use of alcohol and other high-tech additives, we are unsure how the epoxy will resist them in the future. We do know that many types of alcohol vigorously attack epoxy; we can only conclude that gasoline with a higher percentage of alcohol may break down an epoxy coating over a long period of time."

Other then that it just has the typical references for standards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

ALL we ever talk about is how bad ethanol is for the rest of our fuel systems and motors yet when we discuss making a fiberglass fuel tank the first thing that comes up and continues to keep coming is how the alcohol is going to dissolve/destroy the tank. What gives? Simple solution is don’t store ethanol in your fuel system. I have a fiberglass tank in my flats boat that is 20yrs old, I can guarantee you the builder wasn’t thinking about alcohol compatability and it might even be a polyester tank... no troubles. Just watched 3 large tanks get dropped in the ground for a new gas station that will be holding ethanol that are fiberglass... so the “proper” resins are available for those that are seriously concerned. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> ALL we ever talk about is how bad ethanol is for the rest of our fuel systems and motors yet when we discuss making a fiberglass fuel tank the first thing that comes up and continues to keep coming is how the alcohol is going to dissolve/destroy the tank. What gives? Simple solution is don’t store ethanol in your fuel system. I have a fiberglass tank in my flats boat that is 20yrs old, I can guarantee you the builder wasn’t thinking about alcohol compatability and it might even be a polyester tank... no troubles. Just watched 3 large tanks get dropped in the ground for a new gas station that will be holding ethanol that are fiberglass... so the “proper” resins are available for those that are seriously concerned. Just my 2 pennies.


And why would you take the chance. This undertaking is not for the novice and if you haven't figured out, the experts can't agree on how to handle the issue other than the fact they use other methods for tanks. This is not a piece of a boat a beginner should even attempt.



firecat1981 said:


> Are you referring to this quote?....."Regarding gasoline specifically, some epoxy combinations are more resistant than others. With the increasing use of alcohol and other high-tech additives, we are unsure how the epoxy will resist them in the future. We do know that many types of alcohol vigorously attack epoxy; we can only conclude that gasoline with a higher percentage of alcohol may break down an epoxy coating over a long period of time."
> 
> Other then that it just has the typical references for standards.


That is one of them. The whole article describes the experience very well. The last 2 paragraphs leave enough doubt that one should steer clear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> And why would you take the chance. This undertaking is not for the novice and if you haven't figured out, the experts can't agree on how to handle the issue other than the fact they use other methods for tanks. This is not a piece of a boat a beginner should even attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of them. The whole article describes the experience very well. The last 2 paragraphs leave enough doubt that one should steer clear.


Hell if the novice is building the rest of the boat and it falls apart around them, at least the fuel spill from the disintegrated tank might keep the sharks at bay


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree, it's best to steer clear. It would probably be easier to plastic weld a tank together from sheets then figure this out.

As far as the gas stations go BB, We had a lesson on those a while back. They have a known failure rate and a life span before mandatory replacement. They also have some kind of coating on the inside. As well as a rubber back up between double walls of the tank. It's cheaper to build them better and still replace them, then pay the EPA fines and for clean up when they leak.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...wjtn_7B18PjAhWic98KHRqNBK4Qwg96BAgLEBQ&adurl=


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously though, could you buy some kind of thermoplastic sheets and plastic weld a tank together? I don't see why not? Someone shoot holes in this theory for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Seriously though, could you buy some kind of thermoplastic sheets and plastic weld a tank together? I don't see why not? Someone shoot holes in this theory for me.


Not allowed by US Coast gaurd


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> Not allowed by US Coast gaurd


How so? No different then buying a plastic tank from Mueller. Same material. Actually just searched and there are a few companies offering custom plastic tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Plastic tanks must be seamless as far as I can read/interpret. Moller and the like are blow molded if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Seriously though, could you buy some kind of thermoplastic sheets and plastic weld a tank together? I don't see why not? Someone shoot holes in this theory for me.


Just the other day, I saw a lobster tank that was made the same way, separated at the welds. After seeing that, I might be nervous. But who knows, maybe it was left full of water and froze through the Maine winter? I do not know the story, other than it cracked open, top to bottom down one corner.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

What about the Quicksilver 3 gallon tank? Here is a link to the description. 

https://www.greatlakesskipper.com/m...cnbnWOoC6fGrG_U1MC8kHRxZX5oGesjxoCdzMQAvD_BwE


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Plastic tanks must be seamless as far as I can read/interpret. Moller and the like are blow molded if I’m not mistaken.











This kind of tank has a horizontal seam - it's two pieces welded together - you can almost zoom in and see the seam on the left side of this photo


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Also, I know the OP said he found a solution, but I just happened across this photo of a production 5gal Moeller tank that fits in the bow (make sure ventilation rules are followed)


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

One last thing: even production tanks can leak sometimes. This is a SeaSense tank that leaked on me in a wierd spot. I emailed the company and was told they had known issues with a production run where the plastic was really thin in this area.

Supposedly they we're going to send me a replacement haha that was 18months ago and several follow up emails from me... I just bought another tank when it happened cause I wanted to go fishing. I was hoping for a backup one for long trips to bring both, but whatever...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

I will see if I can dig up the literature again and let ya’ll interpret it. But I believe I read it right and to be honest, don’t remember why I read it in the first place as I never planned on making a plastic tank. So???


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I have had great luck with Quick Silver tanks over the years. I loved the metal ones, hated to see them discontinued. However, they did rust out after many years of service, but I have yet to have a plastic one fail. Some are over 30 years old now. (I did replace the gasket between the tank and hose port on one.) As for off brands, I have only tried the Tempo brand, and I discarded it after 6 months use. it leaked from day one, at the connector, and it leaked through the cap. I initially set it aside figuring to maybe use it first on a long trip, but I never used it again.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

i have never used this brand, however, in searching for tank dimensions, I found this really low profile one. Made by Scepter and available at Cabelas. https://www.cabelas.com/product/SCE...PTER-MFG/2997430.uts?productVariantId=6145338


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> This kind of tank has a horizontal seam - it's two pieces welded together - you can almost zoom in and see the seam on the left side of this photo


Wrong.

That tank is 1 complete piece of plastic. That seam is where the mold meets. When the mold is pulled apart and the tank comes out that line is present.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

A friend of mine used to work in a blow mold place where they made those translucent milk jugs. One day a friend of his asked if he wanted the afternoon off and he said sure, not knowing what he was going to do. The guy threw a red cap into the Blow mold machine with the raw plastic. As soon as the red swirls started streaming down through the semi clear milk jugs, it was afternoon off, while they disassembled the machine to clean out the red pigment from the cover.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

trucha del mar said:


> I have a question. I have a 2008 Maverick HPX that has a fiberglass tank. We have owned this boat since 2015 and have used regular gasoline with ethanol that entire time. I would assume that the previous owner did the same, given the difficulty in finding ethanol-free fuel on a regular basis in my part of the world.
> 
> Taking all of that into consideration, at what point should I start to experience problems? Because so far, I haven't.


This was a huge problem for Maverick back around 2009, when ethanol first began to arrive. A small percentage of these tanks were ‘melting’ and making their way through the fuel systems causing predictable problems. MBS had a program, which they kept very quiet, to replace these tanks for cheap, like $500, that might still be an option, but I doubt it with this many years gone by.

I had that same boat, used only Rec90 and had zero problems with the tank. I’m guessing if you were going to have a problem it would have appeared by now, those tanks that did deteriorate did it rather quickly.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Fritz said:


> This was a huge problem for Maverick back around 2009, when ethanol first began to arrive. A small percentage of these tanks were ‘melting’ and making their way through the fuel systems causing predictable problems. MBS had a program, which they kept very quiet, to replace these tanks for cheap, like $500, that might still be an option, but I doubt it with this many years gone by.
> 
> I had that same boat, used only Rec90 and had zero problems with the tank. I’m guessing if you were going to have a problem it would have appeared by now, those tanks that did deteriorate did it rather quickly.


Thanks, Fritz...that has been my thought as well. I did a lot of research on the issue before we actually bought the boat and figured that the previous owner would have already experienced the problem and hadn't.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

trucha del mar said:


> I have a question. I have a 2008 Maverick HPX that has a fiberglass tank. We have owned this boat since 2015 and have used regular gasoline with ethanol that entire time. I would assume that the previous owner did the same, given the difficulty in finding ethanol-free fuel on a regular basis in my part of the world.
> 
> Taking all of that into consideration, at what point should I start to experience problems? Because so far, I haven't.


Trucha, consider yourself lucky.

Unfortunately there is no prescribed time frame for the failures but I think you are on borrowed time.

For your sake I HOPE I AM WRONG.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

WeeHooker, are you locked in to 2.5 gallons? I doubt you’d use a pint of fuel in a day, fishing a pond with a 6 hp outboard. Perhaps a standard one gallon tank and a 20 or 30 pound weight anchored up forward? Just a suggestion, not a criticism of your project.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

hipshot said:


> WeeHooker, are you locked in to 2.5 gallons? I doubt you’d use a pint of fuel in a day, fishing a pond with a 6 hp outboard. Perhaps a standard one gallon tank and a 20 or 30 pound weight anchored up forward? Just a suggestion, not a criticism of your project.


You're right sir, I mainly use less than 1/2 gal . Often , less than a quart . ( The boat w 2015 6hp 4 stroke is kept on a 550 acre pond and I only fish 2-3 hrs tops.) I have considered a 1.5 gal or so tank. It would work. I'd just need to top it off more often. With a 3 gal tank, I refill once a month. I keep the battery and anchor in the bow so the boat trims out pretty well already if I sit on a makeshift seat (I built) just forward of the rear bench seat. It's as much an effort to keep the rear of the boat snag free for my fly lines as it is to move weight. I'll figure it out this fall. No real rush. Summertime is time to fish vs work on boats.


----------

